# Canary(s) with free(room) flying budgies?



## LameDuck (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi all, I am a new member, but have had several Budgies and a couple of Canaries over the years. I am bed bound due to chronic illnesses, and so have a pair of (M+F) 18mth old Budgies, who are free flying in our fair sized bedroom, with a large waist height to ceiling play/roosting tower with many perches, branches, toys, and bowls, with sand trays below. They also have a wall mounted rope/perch's platform, and a number of window perches, most behind net curtains, and a double-conjoined perch peeking above the nets through dirty(so visible) 6inches of window. Both birds love the freedom, and only squabble when one wanting the same perch, and neither chases the other aggressively, and both show excitement and joy when Sparrows(etc) visit an outside window feeder. So my main question, is whether introducing one or two Canaries would likely be a problem? I know its often down to the particular character of the birds, but also know Budgies usually bully Canaries. Given the space and potential refuges all over the room, is it likely they would fight or mainly avoid each other? I would love to have a Canary singing away again, but if too likely to fail, are there other 'song' birds that would likely be better suited? We have a cage easily big enough for a Canary( 24" x 24" x 12") but I'd prefer they be free flying. (The cage would be used to introduce the Canary, but if unsuccessful a much larger cage would be used). Sorry for such a complex question, but my birds help me keep going, and Canary song would be lovely for when I'm too exhausted to watch the birds, but able to listen. Thankyou for any help, Paul.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

That's different... I guess you know what you're doing with the birds free in the room.Don't you get the odd accident with droppings?

I don't see there would be a problem adding canaries if they have their own space. They have room to avoid each other by the sound of it.But as you say yourself it's very much a case of suck it and see...some will get on...some won't.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I was going to say don't they poop on everything and turn the place into a dust bowl with food everywhere!!? I'd maybe just stick to the budgies, my neighbour had budgies in her aviary and they attacked the canaries and finches and even killed some of them, she ended up building them their own aviary! I'd also worry if they are free flying that when someone comes into the room to care for you they may escape being so small and fast?


----------



## LameDuck (Nov 26, 2013)

Thankyou both for responding. Each perch area has a sand tray below, which are wider to catch as much seed/poop etc as possible, but yes they are still messy little sods and I'm sure Buddy uses me for bomb practice! Lol but its not too much of an issue. The bedroom door opens onto a small landing and the only window has a double layer flyscreen over it, same as the window in here. The Budgies have never even attempted to fly out of the door, but yes it could be an issue with the way canaries dart about. We'd just have to be careful, but I don't think they'd want to be out there with so many perches, toys, treats, food etc in here. Them flying into the window would be my main concern about flight, so I'd make sure the few small squares of exposed glass were covered at first. The risk of my budgies attacking is really my only concern, but they have several toy budgies and more mirrors, which they show no aggression to, and when sparrows & other small birds visit the wild bird feeder outside the window, my budgies show only excitement, whistling and chirping like crazy but no aggression at all. Bigger birds elicit a fright flight but always just to the play tower, & Buddy takes the opportunity to practice trying to bomb me or the dog lol. They show no interest in the dog, & he is so old he has no interest in them. I am thinking I'll go ahead and get a pair of Canaries, but keep them in the cage until I can gauge reaction, and if upon 'release', there proves to be a problem, I shall convert the play tower into a wardrobe sized cage. (Its a stainless steel free standing shelf unit, already covered on two sides by caging, and would be just a case of bolting caging on the front and side, and a shelf used as a roof). Tbh, my biggest concern thinking about it, is me having the energy to stand and bolt the caging on. Although my wife could do it under supervision lol. (She gets anything I need anyway). Again, thanks for the replies, I'm thinking one of those hanging ribons anti fly door things would cure door issues, and if the budgies get aggressive, then the wardrobe size cage would solve it. Hope you both haVe a good weekend, kindest regards, Paul.


----------



## holdtagans (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm thinking one of those hanging ribons anti fly door things would cure door issues, and if the budgies get aggressive, then the wardrobe size cage would solve it. Hope you both haVe a good weekend, kindest regards


----------

